

Our Neanderthals, Ourselves - batguano
http://www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/neanderthals?intcid=mod-yml

======
superobserver
The very fact that H.n.s. and H.s.s. could breed very likely means they
weren't separate species anyway - and serves as a good case study for the
troubles with the term "species".

As if that weren't enough, the same can also be said of Denisovans.

Another cool thing is gene testing companies (rarer these days), like 23andme,
can give you an estimate of how much Neanderthal DNA you have, and it was how
I learned that I have a little more H.n.s. DNA than was average by more than a
standard deviation.

